# Summery White Bean Soup



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2015)

Decided to make a light, white bean soup and serve a little above room temp for dinner tonight.

Putting the beans in to soak overnight:






After the overnight soak, you can see the beans have swelled quite a bit with the water they've taken on:





Seriously...some of the best Tasso you can get...especially good for mail order:





Many people toss the heart of the celery bunch...but for soups and stews, those leaves have a lot of flavor





Tasso is diced....and a little Kagekyio porn:





Primary ingredients assembled in the treehouse:





A masala of cumin, coriander, and kashmiri chile powder:





throw in some smashed garlic:





Now, top with chicken stock and let simmer for 4-5 hours. Service photos to follow...


----------



## KCMande (Jun 22, 2015)

I love tasso and white beans, especially how the beans absorb all the pork fat and spice. As for celery leaves, I save them all that aren't destined for stocks or braises, I make my own celery salt for bloodies or for saurkraut. They go great in a gremolta too.


----------



## Asteger (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great as usual. Had to get that bit of Indian in there, didn't ya? Never heard of Tasso in my life, but def get the idea. One bone of contention: not sure if this soup is particularly summery, is it?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 22, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Looks great as usual. Had to get that bit of Indian in there, didn't ya? Never heard of Tasso in my life, but def get the idea. One bone of contention: not sure if this soup is particularly summery, is it?



Yeah, wasn't as light as I wanted....I don't usually do light unless it's a salad. I think the spices on the Tasso made it a bit heavier than I expected. Still, probably the lightest soup I've made except for a very plain chicken noodle, esp once you add a bit of lemon juice and fresh cilantro..here's a service photo:


----------



## chinacats (Jun 23, 2015)

That looks delicious and makes me crave soup.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks tasty, I love soups. Probably freezes well, too - I just don't ever get things to the freezer because I eat them all before they have cooled down completely :O

Stefan


----------



## Asteger (Jun 25, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Yeah, wasn't as light as I wanted....I don't usually do light unless it's a salad. I think the spices on the Tasso made it a bit heavier than I expected. Still, probably the lightest soup I've made except for a very plain chicken noodle, esp once you add a bit of lemon juice and fresh cilantro..here's a service photo:



With you. I'm not the greatest with light either, and this sort of thing suits me year-round.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks delicious. I often cook something similar called Pasulj...


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2015)

krx927 said:


> Looks delicious. I often cook something similar called Pasulj...



I had never heard of this before. According to wikipedia, it's a Serbian dish that's now popular throughout the Balkans. and it certainly looks similar!


----------



## DDPslice (Jun 30, 2015)

Curry powder with celery? I don't know what to think. I'll have to try it to give an assessment. Overall it looks good, to make it lighter don't uses curry lol. No jk, try adding the coriander seeds not into the oil but after you've added the liquid, not frying/caramelizing the onions. Mixing diced onions, cilantro and dahi as a topping instead of the cilantro. Lentils are lighter?/not really...maybe. Rehydrate the beans and cook in the oil before adding liquid, but that might make it heavier (probably). 

Looks good will try the celery.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 30, 2015)

krx927 said:


> Looks delicious. I often cook something similar called Pasulj...



Indeed originally it is Serbian dish but eaten across Balkans. Very easy to make, you just put all ingredients (white beans, onions, a bit of sweet paprika, some smoked pork or sausage and a few bay leaves) in a pot and start cooking. In fact in my coutry we have a saying: It's simple as Pasulj


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 30, 2015)

krx927 said:


> It's simple as Pasulj



I'm going to have to try to work that into a conversation...and just act like everyone knows it.


----------



## panda (Jun 30, 2015)

Gotta murcanize it, add some hot dogs


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 30, 2015)

panda said:


> Gotta murcanize it, add some hot dogs



I....did you just....what I mean is...why would...that's just....I'm out.


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2015)

krx927 said:


> In fact in my coutry we have a saying: It's simple as Pasulj



I thought it was spelled Psaki. :cool2:


----------

